# The Story of Film: An Odyssey



## Foxbat (Sep 20, 2011)

Never saw a thread for this so I thought I'd start one

This 15 part series is currently showing on More 4 in the UK and I have to say I'm enjoying it. It's a big subject tackled by a man that obviously knows his stuff and the first three parts have just covered the beginnings to the advent of sound.

There are some very interesting touches like the time spent showing the evolution of film editing and various composition techniques. Also, it does not wholly centre on Hollywood but tries to display a more world-wide growth of cinema. There are mentions for European, Japanese and Chinese early films.

I admit to being nothing more than a fan of early cinema with a fairly limited knowledge of the history and, as such, I found this series both refreshing, educating and entertaining.

I just hope the later episodes covering sound are just as good.

So, if you (like me) are a bit of a cinema geek, you should check it out.

If you don't live in the UK and want to see, you could try the Channel 4 website where 4 On demand are still showing the previous episodes.

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/the-story-of-film-an-odyssey/4od


----------



## chopper (Sep 20, 2011)

i hope they sling this onto DVD. missed the first few so far.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 21, 2011)

I agree. This is probably worth buying on DVD.


----------

